# Lunch ideas



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

-Cold fried chicken for launch day always goes over well for us.
-Pasta salad (with all the good fixings)
-Feta, hummus and cucumber wraps with olives as snacks
-Asian Cabbage Salad (veggies, toasted cashews, asian dressing)
-A couple companies make premade rice and bean combos in foil packets that do well near the end of the trip for protein
-We had a friend make babba ganoush at home and serve it on pitas for lunch (vacuum sealed) that was amazing (roasted eggplant was the key)


Just to name a few we have been playing with as our group burns out on deli meat and sandwiches ourselves. Lunches are hard that way. 

One last thing....people seem to love those containers of "PicNic" potato sticks for some reason (myself included). As a foodie that is hard to admit but its true. 

Phillip


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Chili cheese dogs - easier than it sounds (I'm hoping - day 5 lunch on MF) and it holds well. Just need a place to store buns as to not get crushed. Looked real easy when my rafting friends did it


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Beer. The more you drink, the less you unload.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

BryanS. said:


> Beer. The more you drink, the less you unload.


Old Chub for breakfast. Dale's for lunch.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I like doing chicken caesar wraps or southwest chicken wraps with corn and bean salsa Pringles and mothers iced oatmeal cookies and dill pickles.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll second wraps any day. They're easy to make in camp in the am, travel well, and generate very minimal microtrash as opposed to sandwiches which always seem to have a piece of something falling out of them. Also I'd add apples or some fresh fruit to the above ideas. Another thing if it's going to be hot is PB&J or cream cheese and jam wraps.

have a great trip!

-AH


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers cooked in a Dutch oven


----------



## riverdave (Feb 22, 2006)

we like to lay out a variety of meats, cheeses and crackers as well as vegitables and ranch dip and fresh fruits like melons, grapes and or berries. olives, pickles, peppers and smoked oysters also compliment the spread.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Making fresh hummus a day or two before the trip is a cinch and worth the effort. Then just vaccuum seal it until the day it is needed. Either that or pick up an empty plastic container at a health food store, the type they use for store made peanut butter should work. 

The homemade stuff allows to add whatever flavors you would like. Our chipotle one goes over well most trips.


----------



## Billy Goat (Feb 3, 2011)

This is probably group dependent, but we always treat last lunch as "clean out the coolers and dry foods."


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Pasta salad has worked well for me. Made from dry or canned ingrediants that don't require refrigeration.

Cooked pasta (I use the tri color rottini or tortillini), some canned garbanzo beans, sundried tomato in a jar, artichoke hearts in a jar, sliced salami, olives, parm. cheese and some bottled salad dressing. Cook the pasta the night before and mix the whole mess in a giant 2 gal. ziplock at breakfast. Pop it in a cooler and for lunch I serve it up in some disposable paper bowls with plastic forks.

After lunch the disposable stuff is stuffed back into the giant ziplock which now serves as a garbage bag.


----------

